# Tabletop quality



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Could these minis be (roughly) considered tabletop quality ???


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

which minis?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I think you forgot the pictures, as I cannot see no models in your post.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Show us the mini's! :grin:


----------



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

....... no pics:shok:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

3 colors and some pink bunny slippers and you should be good to go:grin:

We need the pictures.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

lol back with the pink bunny slippers... :biggrin:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have to say they are not tabletop quality. Sorry. 

My reasoning is that if I cannot see them then they must not exist! If they don't exist then how can they go on a tabletop! 

Pics would help...


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Table top quality is a funny term. 
My table top quality is more exacting than some of my friends. I prefer fully painted and based units with no proxies. Some people are cool with grey minis or just bases even. So as long as you're fine with them, they're good.
Also, unhelpful comment about lack of pictures.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

"table top quality" phft!! Please 90% of the people i play with have at least 70% of their army unpainted or even unprimed. Unless you're entering some tournament or contest where they require TTQ, I say, who cares. Personally I have never played a mini that was not completely painted.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, those look table-top quality. I love the drybrushing, and that conversion work is excellent. I've never seen someone sculpt a carnifex entirely out of Green Stuff before, and that cowering guardsman is a nice touch. I've never seen a tiny hand-crafted mosaic on the side of a tank either. Wow.


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Yes, those look table-top quality. I love the drybrushing, and that conversion work is excellent. I've never seen someone sculpt a carnifex entirely out of Green Stuff before, and that cowering guardsman is a nice touch. I've never seen a tiny hand-crafted mosaic on the side of a tank either. Wow.


What about the electro-magnetic free floating base? I haven't seen that applied to very many minis lately, and I think the Imperator titan in the back of the shot (next to the fridge with the heirophant on it) helps to really get the scale down, but is not enough... Can you get a second pic with the mini next to a meter-stick please?
As for the actual paintjob itself... Overall, I feel that it just reaches tabletop quality + I like the usage of NMM on it's carapace. Though I have to admit that pink doesn't exactly accentuate the model as a whole.
Ah well... I feel that it should suffice your regular games, as long as no more than 200pts are brought to the table...


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Give the guy a break. It's not the first time anyone has forgotten to put up pictures.


----------



## WarpZombie (Nov 4, 2009)

If their assembled and glued to a base then their table top quality for most games you will play, you get to decide if you think their paint job is suffices, unless your in a hardcore tournament


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shit I thought I deleted this. Look, the deal is I just painted the first bunch of my minis, and I wanted your oppinion on them. But the pics wouldn't upload. So I deleted this thread and forgot about it. Or at least I thought I did. I'll try to upload the pics again. Hopefully it' ll work this time. 

P.S. HandofNepthys' and Varrius' posts made me laugh.


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

In reply to my previus post, the pics just won't upload as attachments. The pics are on my comp, is there any other way to upload them ?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Try imageshack or photobucket.


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thx, will do.


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

OK, finally managed to upload these using photobucket. As I said, I'm a begginer, and these are the first minis I ever painted or bought. Due to the fact that there aren't any GW paints available to me, I had to paint these using oily Revell paints, but I'm a shitty artist anyways so it wouldn't matter anyway (I painted them only to look nicer when I play). So tell me, could these be (roughly) be considered tabletop quality ??? 

My AoBR Drednaught









The SM Commander from AoBR









My AoBR Terminators









Tactical squad minus seargant and heavy weapon marine (also AoBR)









Group shot









Be nice


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

When you're posting pictures, hit the "go advanced" button and manage attachments and go from there.


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

primeministersinsiter said:


> When you're posting pictures, hit the "go advanced" button and manage attachments and go from there.


I tried that at first but it wouldn't work (that's how I wound up in this mess. So now I'm using photobucket.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

I think the general guideline of TTQ is a main colour a 2nd colour and some detail work, giving at least 3 colours, then the model being based.

if you want some C&C i would suggest wartering down your paint as it looks a little thick, the paint on the trims look like it's run onto the main part of the pad so a quick lick of paint to clean that up and probably a wash to add some shading would improve them further. If you wanted to go further than that then some highlights with maybe enchanted blue then mix it with some skull white to do some extreme highlights on the very edges.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looking good mate. As OpTi said, it looks like your paint could do with watering down a bit - there's a guide somewhere on here for Wet Pallet Painting - try that, it's awesome!

Always best to have multiple thin coats of paint rather than one thick one.

Group shot looks good +rep for a good start!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

You're using testors oil paint aren't you? 
Try using a water based paints. Water them down a little and try basic layering.
As for table top, sure. I'd play against them. Maybe paint the ring on the bases black or brown?


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thx guys, now for some answers.

Opti, thx for the C&C, will definetly try all the techniques you mentioned. Thx again. 

bishop05, will do and thnx for the rep.

primeministersinister, actuilly they're Revell paints, oil. I looked all over the city but just couldn't find any water paints other than watercolors and aquarels. Thx for the comment.

P.S. Is there a way to thin down oil paints ???


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

You need specific oil thinners, so potentially Revell makes a thinner for its paints.


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thnx count, I'll look into it.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

countchocula86 said:


> You need specific oil thinners, so potentially Revell makes a thinner for its paints.


Linseed oil (available from most good hardware stores for thinning decorator's gloss) has always worked for me - that said, I use humbrol when I use oil based paint, so Revell's formula may be different.

Tabletop quality is generally taken to be 3 colours & based, which these certainly are. I've seen far worse painting on some tournament armies, so +rep for this as your first attempt!

I second the advice for a wash, although as you have used oil based paint you would be better thinning black oil paint down with white spirit, since GW washes are water based and will pool strangely on an oil basecoat.


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

rodmillard, thanks for the kind words and advice.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

If no store locally sells citadel or vallero paints, then might I suggest you shop online. Might even save a few bucks too! 

For the type of paints your using, they will be just fine on a game table. You put more into them then the person that leaves them bare plastic. A person that takes the time and puts in the effort to paint an army, no matter how they turnout, well, that is always tabletop quality to me.



Edit: Huh, my 1,000th post. woo...


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Also, I never feel like models _need_ to be based to be considered tabletop quality. To me, that was always an extra step. Plus, if you ask me, basing is possibly the most boring thing when it comes to the assembly/painting of a model.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Unforgiven: have you seen where I live ???  If I'm not mass-buying or just plain buying something I apsolutley can't find a substitute for, then I'm not shopping online. The postage is more expensive than the models sometimes.  

P.S. Thanks you for the encouriging words. I'm gonna have a shot at painting the AoBR Orks, now that you all said that these aren't all that terrible 

space cowboy: You're apsolutley right. 

Cheers


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

space cowboy said:


> .....Plus, if you ask me, basing is possibly the most boring thing when it comes to the assembly/painting of a model.
> 
> Thanks,
> Howard


Funny, to me its always been one of the exciting bits as it is the _ah I've finished _moment.


Hope you do have a go at the Orks Black, the world needs to be greener. (and they are not bad minis as has been said.)


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Blackheart_101 said:


> Unforgiven: have you seen where I live ???  If I'm not mass-buying or just plain buying something I apsolutley can't find a substitute for, then I'm not shopping online. The postage is more expensive than the models sometimes.


Nope, didn't even notice where you were located. I never really pay attention to the left side of the screen, other than to see the user name of who posted. Huh, maybe I will pay a little more attention to that stuff. :biggrin:



Viscount Vash said:


> Funny, to me its always been one of the exciting bits as it is the _ah I've finished _moment.


My sentiments too! I enjoy doing it as it gives me a sense of accomplishment. Plus, it really add's a lot of charicter to not only the individual model, but the enitre collection.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great start, id try the washes as suggested above.

Wow, its funny that this thread got more replies before it even had the pictures than most get with pics.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Good first effort. Most of our fellow hobbyists have given you some good advice. +rep for your efforts.


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, those are ttq. And a good job for your first mini painting! I run about 2.5k tyranids(pre-hierophant...Let's hope that I can finish that up before too long) and 2k CSM. Approximately four of my models have paint on them. Aside from a rare remark about their grayness, I've never had a problem with it. 

Oil paints? That doesn't damage the plastic? I'd be careful using thinners on plastics, they could melt them. If they don't damage anything, you should make a medium of 60% linseed(or linseed-stand) oil and 40% turpenoid(odorless paint thinner). Mix a little of this mixture into your paint as you use them. This ratio is for painting on canvas, though, so you'll probably have to play around with it some. +reps for forging ahead with improvised supplies.


----------



## zkarnage27 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey dude I just wanted to say that I'm not a very good painter, so my models are all very roughly table top quality, but I do have to say your off to a good start especially with the paint you have. Good job and keep working on it, you'll get better=]


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow, guys, I don't know what to say. I feel all warm and fuzzy inside. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

As the others have said, what you have done is TTQ. 

You will find as you learn to paint that your process becomes better and you become a better painter over time. Always keep one of these figure to remind you of where you started from. 

Well done and keep going!


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thnx Alex.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Kind of going along with what others have said, yes these are definitely ttq. I will however HIGHLY suggest that you try some other form of paint beyond oils if possible as oils are really not suited to miniature painting. Understandably your location makes that difficult if not impossible so I will suggest you try thinning the oils like the others have said.

On the encouragement note, keep working at it and pay attention to clean up as well (making sure paint spills on the model are cleaned up) and take your time and you will start to get better quickly. Hell, here is a pic of my first mini ever:










This is the latest one I have finished:










I am nothing special to be honest, I started with oils like you, and just kept at it while reading every bit of advice I could find and applying it. Oh and painting MANY horrible looking models over the years lol. You are off to a better start than many I have seen so keep at it.


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry for the late post, been absent from the net a while ... but Wraith,dude ... dont get offended or anything but its actuilly encouriging to see you didnt always paint awsomely :biggrin::victory: ... thnx for everthing


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I have to agree with Wraith ... just keep pluggin away at it. But remember to have fun with it too. Do NOT let it become a chore for ya, I myself have about 160 models to put together that are just guys that I want set up so that I can do my list any way I want ... not even gonna talk about tanks and drop pods and dreads that I have to do. Just have fun with it and enjoy it, you are off to a fantastic start and from the looks of it you will be a great painter of mini-men ....:victory:


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

You're absolutley right. I do sometimes feel I paint them only couse I gotta, most of the time it's just fun for me. Although, as I am now discovering, painting Orks is a lot more fun than painting SM. I personally think my latest Ork model is my best model yet, will post pictures of a few Ork minis when I get enough done. They're nothing special, although I do think I'm improving. 

P.S. Will probably get afew of them done by the end of the week. Stay alert for pictures (if you're interested) 
-edit: no, don't hang around, my monthly exams are coming up -

Cheers to everyone for your support and tips :victory:

P.S.S. Yay, it's my 100'th post !!! :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

I think painting Orks is always a blast, because they are so utterly forgiving. Weird paint schemes, sloppiness, mistakes can all be so easily Orkified and make your troops look _better_


----------

